# Another Savage Striker question



## ErfurtLuger (Mar 12, 2013)

I just recently got a Savage Striker in .260 Remington without the factory muzzle brake that I originally wanted to hunt whitetails with. I shot it the other day and the recoil while not bad was too much I think. I don’t have any experience hunting with a pistol but I am sure it would be fun so I wonder: 
1. To get rid of the Savage? or ..
2. To install a muzzle brake? 
The pistol is in very good condition and it is accurate, I am just not sure if the expense is justified. I also wonder if I decide to keep it, should I keep my shots under 100 yards for game animals or does the Stiker have potential for longer shots?


----------



## frankwright (Mar 12, 2013)

I would not add a muzzle brake, they reduce recoil slightly but increase muzzle noise a whole bunch.
That gun in .260 is easily a 200 yard deer gun in the hands of an experienced shooter.
If you think it is too much for you, and it may be if you don't have much experience with hard kicking handguns, it might be best to sell it and try something else.
But if you really want it, spend a good bit of time at the range. Get some good hearing protection or use plugs and muffs. A pair of gloves like Mechanix will also soften the felt recoil. Shoot it a bunch and learn to handle it and then decide if it is for you or not.
Good Luck!


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Mar 12, 2013)

I really have no experience with hard kicking handguns but you are right about the glove thing, I think part of the problem was the texture of the handgun stock, there is really not a lot of grip to it. I guess if I keep it I better start reloading!


----------



## pacecars (Mar 12, 2013)

I have had a Striker in .260 and 7mm-08 and both had the muzzle brake you could turn off. I always kept it turned off. The recoil is easier than the muzzle blast in a hunting situation. I also practiced with the brakes off since the point of impact changed if you sighted it in with the brake on.


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Mar 16, 2013)

So I went to the range today but before that I bought some nice gloves, wow what a difference, it was like adding a muzzle brake to the pistol! I guess frankwright was right, the gloves helped and I was able to do some excellent groups at 25 yards (the range was only 25 yards). I am really happy with the Savage and it is a keeper. Next time I'll try 100 yards and if I do good I'll popst some pics


----------



## pacecars (Mar 17, 2013)

The gun and ammo are quite capable of accurate shooting out past 500 yards. The only limiting factor on shooting at game will be you.


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Mar 26, 2013)

Anybody has an idea what's the barrel twist rate? It's the standard 14 inch one.


----------



## Win1917 (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't follow Strikers that closely but I don't recall ever hearing anybody having bullet stability problems out of the 260. You could call the factory but even if it's a 9T you shouldn't have any problems up through normal 140 gr bullets. VLD's and 160's won't work but it doesn't sound like that's what you're going to be shooting. 

For dealing with high recoil handguns, loosening up on the grip, relaxing the arm, and letting the gun move will go a looong way towards taming the recoil. Trying to straight-arm it like a 1911 will punish your hands and arms.


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Mar 28, 2013)

I was trying to see if 120gr will do better than 140gr but it seems like it'll do fine with both. Thanks!


----------



## mgammon (Apr 17, 2013)

Hummm .. How did I miss this one ... Back in the mid 80's I was very involved in IHMSA out of Brunswick GA .. Not sure if they are still around or not .. The gun of the day then was the Remington XP-100 in 7mmBR .. IHMSA HQ ran a special on XP-100 in 7mm-08. Now, the thing about both these calibers, is you had to develop a load using pistol powder. The 7mm-08 case had to be trimmed back about 1/8" inch then fire formed .. The 7mm-08 became my deer gun and it was awesome out to about 250 yds hunting .. 200m for IHMSA ... Unfortunately, I sold both guns and all my reloading equipment .. BAD MISTAKE and I have regretted it since. But I found the 140 BT Sierra to be a wonderful deer round for the 7mm-08. You might dig up some pistol loads for the 260. If you load your own you can tweak the load down to where it will drive nails ... Just my $.02 .. Good Shooting


----------



## ErfurtLuger (Apr 28, 2013)

I read a few threads online on the Striker and it seems like a lot of people swap barrels and shoot different calibers with the same gun, anybody here doing/did that? How hard is it and how long does it take? I really want to try a barrel in .243!


----------



## Beartrkkr (May 28, 2013)

ErfurtLuger said:


> I read a few threads online on the Striker and it seems like a lot of people swap barrels and shoot different calibers with the same gun, anybody here doing/did that? How hard is it and how long does it take? I really want to try a barrel in .243!



I assume it would be similar to swapping barrels on a Savage rifle.  Just get a barrel wrench, barrel and headspace guage.


----------



## littlewolf (May 29, 2013)

That's a nice setup. What scope and bipod are you using?  I have one in 7mm-08 that I have not set up yet and I'd like to get it ready for deer season.  Maybe do a little pig stalking this summer. I did shoot it and did not find the recoil to be as bad as I expected.


----------



## bowhntr (Jul 5, 2013)

*Striker pistol*

Yes there are other people who shoot Strikers , I am one of them and I configured mine as a switch barrel . I bought the tools needed to change the barrels and bought some rifle barrels , cut and recrowned them cause I like longer barrels . I now have a .243 AI , a.243 Win ,30-06 , 7-08, 22-250, and a 6.5x284 ss McGowan bull barrel with a 1-8 t . Once you have the tools its very simple to change barrels . Some guys say all you need is a barrel nut wrench to get a barrel off of a Savage action ! If you haven't done this before one may catch you off guard so buy a barrel vise to !!!! I have seen even gun smiths have trouble breaking one loose .


----------

